# HP User Guide



## Redfeennix (Jun 26, 2007)

I have purchased an HP desktop for a friend living about 80 miles away. I am trying to retrieve a user's manual for this computer so that, when we chat on the phone, we can be on the proverbial 'same page' in the manual. In my attempt to obtain one, I got absolutely nowhere in succeeding. Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Charlie


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the manual would probably be on the HP support site
whats the exact model of the HP PC

I suspect the issues you will discuss will be more around the software on the PC rather than what HP have in the manual


----------



## Redfeennix (Jun 26, 2007)

I have exhausted the HP support site to no avail. I was even in a chat session describing the situation with no results there either. To answer your question, The computer is an All-in-One desktop ...HP Pavillion 23-gO2ot and the Model # is F4P54AV#ABA. I hope this helps and thanks for helping.
Charlie


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this has info on your model

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ry&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&lc=en&product=6532134

this has info for getting started
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ry&cc=us&dlc=en&lang=en&lc=en&product=6532134


----------



## Redfeennix (Jun 26, 2007)

I thank you again for the assistance and I have already been to this URL a couple of times. What I am simply (using the term loosely) trying to do is obtain a written owner's manual. Whenever one orders a product, it is almost understood that one gets a user guide to explain how to use said product. Not only did HP not do this, but through customer support, that do not show how to obtain one. I guess I am at a dead end with this endeavor, but thank you for trying to get me there.
Charlie


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

more companies are going this way - where they supply a disk with the manual on or suggest you go online.
I installed an ALL-IN-1 HP touch screen system just before Christmas which had no documentation, other than a quick start sheet which showed how to setup the stand , connect the wireless keyboard and mouse , and install the required batteries and how to switch the unit on. that was it...


----------



## Redfeennix (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that I was supplied with a Windows 8 Basic book. That, of course, with be helpful. It appears that I will probably just have to go online for support with every question that I might have. Thanks for the help.
Charlie


----------

